# Rocky Patel Fusion Churchill Cigar Review - Tons of flavor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I received this smoke in a sampler I purchased about a year ago. Without knowing anything about this cigar I pulled it hoping to be suprised. This ...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Fusion Churchill Cigar Review - Tons of flavor


----------

